# Daisy and Bailey



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

My lovely rescues Daisy and Bailey. 
Daisy is a Boxer x Staffy
Bailey is an 8 week old Staffy


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like they settled well together :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup: bless:thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very sweet and surely inseparable buddies, I wanna cuddle next to them.. :arf:


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

What cuties!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They look lovely together


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

They sure are adorable!:thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how lush :thumbup:


----------

